# Looking for advice on generator



## chris1948 (Aug 29, 2015)

Good afternoon, I'm looking for some advice on a generator to purchase. I have two greenhouses that I can't run AC to so I've decided my best bet is a generator between the two for power. I'll mostly use it to power a few box fans in each one to circulate air especially in the winter when I have my propane heaters fired up. I might also put a few lights in each one. Since I'm in town something that isn't super loud would be nice too. Any advice would really be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Honda inverter, and never look back, ie buy once an cry once. If you post the items you want to run(number of lamps an their wattage plus fan running watts) I'll size it for you.


----------



## chris1948 (Aug 29, 2015)

Great, really appreciate it. The lamps I can get easily as they'll probably be the LED ones that fit in a standard socket. They put out a lot of light but use a lot less wattage. The fans I've looked at the boxes before but could never find any specs. These are the cheap box fans they sell at places like Walmart. I'll look up the lamps and get back to you. Maybe I can find some box fan specs on Lowes website.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

The fans may only list voltage and amps that will be OK as well. Just remember running amps/wattage is way lower than starting, so the starting wattage needs to be calculated an factored in accordingly. As well as when are the fans to start, after all the lamps are on or before any are on? With small gen-sets this makes a big difference, as all single phase units are rated with a unity power factor and most all motors operate at a lagging power factor, which de-rates rope start units like a falling rock. This is one of the reasons you see so many small units burnt up, just a minor piece of info the mfg's do not tell the public, but then again they and in the selling end which is good for them.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

As KRE said, a Honda inverter is a good investment. If you can get away with an EU2000i, you can use a modified gas cap to connect an external fuel tank and run it for days without a refuel.

I use a 6 gallon boat tank with mine and had to refill every other day.

Keep oil changes in mind when planning your maintenance, and use good oil that meets specs.


----------



## chris1948 (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry I took so long to get back, had oral surgery last Thursday and the pain from having the rest of my teeth removed is intense to say the least. Anyway, have done some research on fans and bulbs. On the fans running wattage is 150w startup is 180w. There will be a total of 4 fans two in each greenhouse. I'll be using 4 LED bulbs in each greenhouse. These consume 9w and are 60w equivalent. I can't think of anything else. Of course in the summer I may want to add another fan due to the excessive heat and the fact that I need to keep my Orchids cooled down so probably figure in 3 fans per greenhouse.


----------

